# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Oferta de Compost en la Molina

## HumbertoCR

Nuestro Compost es un producto 100% natural. Elaborado a partir de materia orgánica de desechos verdes selectos provenientes de parques y jardines del Distrito de la Molina, procesados a escala industrial bajo rigurosos estándares de calidad, dando como resultado un abono estandarizado.  Es un producto libre de impurezas que reduce el consumo de agua y aporta microrganismos benéficos al suelo, resalta por su riqueza en microelementos y en su efecto físico, porque incrementa la materia orgánica del suelo, lo que lo convierte en un producto ideal para la fertilidad del suelo.   *Producto* *Unidad* *Precio*  Compost Ensacado * Tonelada Métrica S/. 180.00   Compost a granel Tonelada Métrica S/. 150.00   * Sacos con 40 kg c/u       Producto exonerado del IGV, D.S. 055-99-EFSe aplica Detracción del 1.5%No incluye estiba, ni flete de transporte.Precio Contado. Lugar de Entrega: Planta PilotoCompostaje, Vivero Forestal – UNALM, Prolongación Los Cóndores s/n Distrito dela Molina (Altura Ovalo de los Cóndores). 
se adjunta ficha técnica el producto, Análisis de Materia Orgánica y Microbiologico, asimismo nuestro proceso de compostaje se puede apreciar en el siguiente video:   https://youtu.be/HFBIOLOgW_s Temas similares: TRUCOS PARA CONSEGUIR COMPOST EN 2-3 SEMANAS VENTA DE HUMUS Y COMPOST EN ICA Humus de Lombriz y Compost Venta de Compost y Humus de Lombriz Terraforte Guano o Compost?

----------

